# Just made yogurt from tim's thread and tried it



## Holly Govero

I just made it. I think I made a lil mistake! Oh well. We will see by tomorrow if we like it or not. It is our first batch.. I think I put too much of sugar. I am not postive if it will be good or whatever.. I think I got the idea how to make yogurt. Not sure.. I will let you know!


----------



## Holly Govero

I dont get it! I left it as in the incubation for 6 hours and it is not thick at all. It is still runny.. I just put it in the refrigerator because I am just lil disappointed how it turn out. I will see what happens tomorrow morning.


----------



## hsmomof4

How runny? It's not going to be thick like storebought yogurt generally, unless you add gelatin or something along those lines. But it shouldn't be as thin as milk or cream. What temperature was the milk when you added the culture? If it is too hot, it will kill the culture and then you won't get yogurt.


----------



## Holly Govero

It is runny like milk somewhat.. I warmed the milk to 165 for a second then let it cool off to 110 degree and added the stuff in it.. . I didnt put it in the fridge last night. I let it in the incubation over night. It is kinda thicken up but not much. Still runny. Oh well. I will probably dump it out and try one more time next week..


----------



## linuxboy

You need to scald the milk in order to get thick yogurt. Heat to 185F and hold for 5-10 minutes and then let it cool. Commercially, all milk for yogurt is scalded. This is to denature lactoglobulin and lactalbumen proteins in the milk. I posted a long explanation about this on cheeseforum.org if anyone is interested. But the short of it is, heat to 185F and you will get thick yogurt. For greek style, drain in a muslin or high thread count cheese cloth.


----------



## Ziggy

Also - Unless you drain it (thru muslin or fine cheese cloth) all home made yogurt is going to be runnier than store bought - take a look at commercial yogurts and you will almost always see gelatin or some other kind of gum/thickener in the ingredients list. IF you want a thick greek like yogurt just drain it.


----------



## Sondra

I also never put sugar in before it is made. However I make mine straight from the goat so doubt it is ever over 100 degrees. I put it in 1/2 gal jars and set on my cutting board on top of a heating pad on med. cover with a couple heavy towels and leave it alone for 24 hrs. I then will add some jello from my sweetner if I want it thick and sweet. other wise I drain it as Ziggy suggested and use it plain.
I am going to try Pav's suggestion the next time


----------



## hsmomof4

I put sugar in as I am heating the milk all the time, so I don't think that would cause the problem. But definitely don't put jello in there before it's done, because then you'll get some funky kind of jello flavored ricotta nastiness. Ask me how I know. :lol


----------



## Tim Pruitt

If it is runny you can drink it. They sell it that way in the stores as a drink.


----------



## Lauralynn

I make yougurt with my Jersey's milk. I measure out 4 cups of milk, heat it to 180 degrees and as soon as it hits 180, I take the pan and set it in a sink of cold water. I cool it to 110 and then add my starter, whipping it in with a wisk. I then add it to 3 pints jars, screw on the lids and set them in a insulated lunch box and add enough water to cover the jars up to the bottom of the lids. This water is no hotter than 120 but no less than 110. I put the lid on then let set for 3 hours. Then I remove the 3 jars and place them in the fridge overnight. The longer the yogurt incubates, the tarter is becomes and then you have to add sugar.

THis yogurt is thick enough to eat with a spoon, so mild that you don't need to add any sugar at all. I just save about 1/3 cups of it for the next batch.


----------



## Ashley

When I make yogurt, I just take the milk straight from the goat, add some yogurt with live cultures, and put it in the oven with the oven light on overnight. I do usually strain mine to make it thicker.. or you can strain long enough to make "cream cheese".


----------



## lazydaisy67

hsmomof4 said:


> I put sugar in as I am heating the milk all the time, so I don't think that would cause the problem. But definitely don't put jello in there before it's done, because then you'll get some funky kind of jello flavored ricotta nastiness. Ask me how I know. :lol


THIS is what I'm having a problem with!! I put jello in it when it's hot and it doesn't seem like the jello is ever completely dissolving. You're right, it does turn out like a strange, grainy something. It gets thick, but it's weird. When you say put the jello in after, can you tell me exactly how and when. Also, can you use the flavored jello or only knox, and should you be using sugar-free or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Ozark Lady

I make my yogurt and chill it down.
Then I get jello or knox and add a cup of hot water, get it all dissolved good.
I also add sweetening if I want it sweet when I have the hot water in the gelatin. The jello does not get it sweet enough for a quart to me.
If I want to add fruit also, it is after some of the yogurt, but before I hit the 1 quart mark.


----------

